
US approves social media background checks for Visa applicants - hrshtr
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/01/us-approves-social-media-background-checks-for-visa-applicants/
======
makecheck
I've seen a friend's profile duplicated pretty completely and convincingly on
Facebook, including pictures. The only real clue for the fake was that the
person was already in my friends list and he could verify that it wasn't real.

Facebook theft is just one example, we have real identity theft that screws
people in other ways. We don't need secret vetting processes where lazy
employees click through profiles to auto-deny people. We need something much
more disciplined.

